# [W]/[V] AGP 7800GS, DDR PC400, Sockel 939, def. HDDs etc.



## flipflop (2. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,



habe hier aus dem Fundus meines Vaters bzw.  meiner Schwester noch ein 
wenig ältere Hardware. Ich freue ich mich über Eure Werteinschätzungen. 


Eventuell besteht ja an  dem einen oder anderen Ding auch direktes 
Interesse.





 *-   Gainward AGP 7800GS Silent FX Active   mit 512MB  
& TV-Out*  geht an Longtom



*- 4 x 512MB DDR RAM PC400 * (2x 512MB VT  CL2,5; 2x 512MB 
Infineon/Qimonda CL3)





*- AMD A64 3500+,  Sockel 939 (2,2 GHz)*

läuft derzeit unter einem

*- Arctic  Cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM aus 06/2008*



-   MSI K8T Neo2   (MS-6702E Ver.1) Sockel 939 Board



*-  LC Power LC6550 550W Netzteil*



*- defekte Festplatten*  (defekte Sektoren gemeldet, vielleicht 
sind die ja noch irgendwie  nutzbar zu machen, oder zum Ausschlachten)
Samsung Spinpoint 1614C SATA aus 01/2005
Samsung  Spinpoint 25141N PATA aus 09/2006
 Samsung  Spinpoint 1614N PATA aus 12/2004
*
- PCI WinTV  Karte 
Hauppauge 44314 Rev C 121 BTB 878Q 



- 08/15  Midi-Tower von   Bestech 



  PATA CD-RW 32x (Teac?) & PATA DVD Drive (Pioneer?)


Läuft auch bei SHW / PCGH
*


----------



## Longtom (2. April 2010)

Interesse hätte ich an der Grafikkarte ,ich Sammle die Teile und wenn die Karte Optisch und Technisch in Ordnung ist würd ich sie dir gerne abkaufen .
Was würdest du für die karte haben wollen ?


----------



## flipflop (2. April 2010)

Hey longtom,

Danke für Dein Interesse. Habe ich vermerkt.

Die Karte lief bis letzte Woche im Rechner meiner Schwester; langweilte sich unter der Woche mit Officearbeiten und durfte am Wochenende ein bisschen Auslauf per WOW genießen 
 Da meine Schwester eine neuere Plattform "vererbt" bekommen hat, wurden die meisten der oben genannten Dinge frei.

Ich bin morgen fast den ganzen Tag unterwegs und anschließend bis Mittwoch beruflich außer Landes. Wenn es Dir nicht ganz furchtbar eilig ist, mach ich dann Bilder (vielleicht schaffe ich es auch morgen, will da aber nichts falsches versprechen).

Preislich habe ich mir hier ein paar Anregungen erhofft; in der Bucht gehen Sie ja für  ~ 40-50 Euro raus. Ich verkaufe Sie aber lieber forenintern für ein bisschen weniger.
Was würdest Du denn als fair erachten? Kannst mir natürlich auch gerne per PN antworten.

Gruß,
flipflop


----------



## Longtom (3. April 2010)

Wenn die Originalverpackung zur Karte noch vorhanden ist ,sind 40 -50€ durchaus im bereich des möglichen .
Und nein es Eilt nicht ich kann gut bis nächste Woche warten ,melde dich wenn du wieder da bist dann lasse ich dir meine Email Adresse zukommen wegen der Bilder .

Gruß Longtom


----------



## flipflop (7. April 2010)

So, bin wieder im Lande 

Hier mal die versprochenen Bilder der Karte. Bei besonderen Wünschen einfach melden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Orginalverpackung ist  nicht mehr vorhanden. Es handelt sich um die "nackte" Karte.


----------



## Longtom (7. April 2010)

Was soll die Karte denn nun kosten ,bitte bedenken das sie ohne Zubehör und Originalverpackung zum verkauf steht .


----------



## flipflop (7. April 2010)

Ich frage einfach mal gegen: Was würdest Du denn dafür ausgeben wollen? 
 An Lieferumfang war ja sowieso nichts bewegendes dabei, die Orginalverpackung finde ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich bedeutsam, aber sag mal einfach eine Hausnummer.  35 exkl.?

Edit: Sorry, Tippfehler, ich wollte erst 35 inkl. schreiben und dann auf 30 exkl. ändern.


----------



## Longtom (7. April 2010)

Bei 35€ inkl. ist die Karte gekauft ! 
Kontodaten bitte per PN .


----------



## flipflop (7. April 2010)

O.K., schick Dir gleich ne PN


----------



## eXitus64 (8. April 2010)

wie viel kostet der ram?


----------



## flipflop (8. April 2010)

Hallo eXitus64,

Danke für das Interesse.

ich habe gerade mal in der Bucht geschaut, da gehen die Riegel so ab knapp 10 Euro + Versand weg.
Im Amazon-Market Place gar zu noch ein wenig mehr.

Hier im Forum würde ich natürlich weniger erwarten. Aber ich frage auch Dich einfach mal andersrum:
Was würdest Du denn gerne ausgeben wollen, bzw. was würdest Du denn als (für beide Seiten) fair erachten?

Gerne auch als PN


----------

